# Found a pheasant in Uintah County



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

I live here and rarely see a pheasant. See lots of quail. Well I took two of my kids with me to try for some quail and we got some quail and 1 rooster. Flushed 5 roosters today. New youth hunters had a hard time connecting. The biggest surprize besides the number of pheasants we saw was that we got them up without a dog:shock:


----------

